

IT Contractors: How do you take lunch? - arturo111

To you DBAs, Developers, Sys Admins etc. working as contractors: do you eat lunch on the clock that you bill for, or do you take time out of your personal day to eat lunch?  Also, do any of you have mandated half or full hour long unpaid lunch breaks in the middle of the day? Please add the state - if you are in the US - or country that you work in. (Assumption: It seems to me that in the US this varies across states - in the southern "right to work" states it seems there is an expectation for an unpaid hour during the day. Blue states I have worked in often forgo accounting for lunch and let it slide under billed time.)
======
gexla
This really depends on the contract. I almost never work on site let alone
charge for taking a lunch. However, some contractors may get away with
charging even for travel time. In a contract situation, anything is possible,
it just depends on what you can negotiate and how much leverage you have.

